# Soccer-Basketball-Football-Rugby



## Pierre Bonenfant (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Here's a couple of shots from my sport gallery. All images are from the Laval university ROUGE et OR teams and

were taken with the 1DX and various lenses.

You can see the all the precise exifs on my gallery: www.pbase.com/pbon

1. Soccer








2. Basketball






3. Football






4. Rugby






Don't be shy to visit me and leaves comments at www.pbase.com/pbon

Pierre


----------

